

Rap Genius - Spammy SEO Strategy - ysekand
http://www.rocketmill.co.uk/the-hideous-seo-strategy-rap-genius

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6963867](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6963867)

